# Snake Hiring for an Art Exhibition in London



## cabriil (6 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

My name is Cabrielle Lin. We are holding an individual art exhibition in London in mid-August. 
We are looking for a white or a black snake for the performance from 7 pm to 10 pm.
Please email me if you have any questions.
[email protected]

Thank you
Cabrielle Lin


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

You will need to ensure that if anyone does respond to this, that they have an Animal Activities Licence


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

You should probably also outline more about what it's for and what will be required of the animal


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

ian14 said:


> You will need to ensure that if anyone does respond to this, that they have an Animal Activities Licence


Oh yes, gone are the days of just taking your pet into a school or similar without worrying. Essentially, any animal you want to do this with now comes under "performing animal" and not only do you need a licence, you also need public liability insurance 😬


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

I think you will need to post more details of what your actual requirements are, and what nature of agreement you seek. Is payment of out of pocket expenses covered or are you expecting the handler to provide the snake at their own expense ?


----------

